#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 科學人講座活動（已過）

## 呆虎鯨

是誰瀕臨滅絕？ 

全球生物多樣拯救行動 

　　50年來，全球人口從25億漲到68億，耗用了地球1/4的表土、1/5的可耕地、1/3的森林，大幅改變大氣的特質。

　　人類急速擴張生活領域，導致生態失衡，物種瀕危。每年有15000個物種瀕臨滅絕。50年內，預估將有565種哺乳動物消失，500種鳥類絕種。

　　當地球被人所獨霸，人，自己將面臨什麼？

　　還來不來得及拯救？拯救，從哪裡開始？

◎主講人： 
　　彼得‧雷文 Peter H. Raven

　　前美國國家科學院內務秘書長

　　密蘇里植物園園長、美國國家科學院士、前總統柯林頓首席科學顧問、台灣中研院生物多樣性研究中心首席顧問。因植物學和生物學多樣性保護的傑出貢獻，獲聘為美國、阿根廷、中國、印度、意大利、俄羅斯等21國國家科學院的院士，並獲頒聯合國國際環境領袖獎。

◎主持人：

　　李家維 教授

《科學人》雜誌總編輯 

◎講座時間：

　　2009年4月4日（週六‧清明節）

　　下午2：00－4：00

◎講座地點：

　　國家圖書館國際會議廳 

 　　(台北市中山南路20號) 

全程英語 同步中譯 

　　如需中譯敬請自備證件於現場換取口譯耳機，費用200 元，持學生證100元。

來源：https://www.ylib.com/activity/sacour...0404/logon.asp

報名表請點：http://www.civictaipei.org/online.html

　　免費入場耶＞Ｑ＜，超難得的！呆鯨會去的ＸＤ

----------


## whitefang

好想去…可惜偶人在香港囧
話說這邊沒有人有興趣啊？
大家也不重視科學嗎囧
話說…《科學人》超好看的說，近幾年每一期我也有看

----------


## 呆虎鯨

ＴＯwhitefang
　　大家不是對科學沒興趣，是對保育沒有興趣。
　　不是不重視科學，是不想重視保育。
　　我只是貼給需要的獸看而已，沒有回應或是沒有獸去參加都在我的預料範圍內（煙）

　　我也不知道我這種愚蠢的舉動到底是為了什麼（嘆）

－－附上心得－－
　　全英文演講，有現場口譯，不過想借接收口譯的機械，要押學生證還要付一百塊；人比想像中的還要多很多，讓我很感動；原來還有這麼多人在關心這攸關全人類未來的事情。

　　可是整場演講讓我有點囧，因為雷文老師只是大略敘述（就是基本上對有基礎的來說都是廢話），並沒有很深的去探討，也沒提出比較實際的行動，只是提供方向而已。
　　再來就是現場口譯人員有兩個人，一男一女，女生說的比較多，可是她翻譯的零零落落聽不太懂，還三不五時＂必叉＂，有夠痛苦的。

　　問的問題有的很犀利有的很白痴，雷文老師都會拖去天邊遠的離題，然後解釋。大概是台灣人英文很差的原因？感覺收穫沒有研討會的多，但是是一個還不錯的經驗。

　　回家之後，boss又有話要說了，他問我們去聽這演講有什麼意義？我說：「這是攸關全人類的課題，很重要。」
　　你們知道他怎麼回我的嗎？

boss：「什麼全人類？自己都顧不好了還在想全人類？你是有這麼偉大嗎？……」（以下略）

　　我實在是不想跟這種人多說些什麼，反正他永遠也不會想要試著了解這類問題的嚴重性。而BOSS這種看法其實就是大眾的看法吧。

----------


## 迷思

啊...貼這個沒什麼蠢的啊，
這算是個很有意義的事，
這種理念埋在腦裡可以給社會很大的變動，
我想這項活動舉辦的目的之ㄧ就是要洗大眾你BOSS的那種腦。

不過難得禮拜六下午不用上課(清明節)，
所以我想在家...放鬆一下。
聽PO在上面的心得，我大概了解這是怎麼回事了。
本來就有聽心得的打算。
常自詡為自然組學生，該支持一下的，很抱歉啊。

----------

